# Keeping substrates separated.



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all.

Redoing 75 gallon, and i want to use my petsmart gravel as something to "lift" my fluorite higher in the tank. I don't feel like buying enough fluorite to get it at a steep angle in the back. My question is, if i don't want the fluorite and other gravel to mix, how can i keep them separated? I don't mean they're going to be side by side, but instead gravel on bottom with fluorite on top. I'm going to have enough fluorite for plant roots, so the roots not being able to go into the gravel isn't a problem. I was thinking weed fabric???


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

There is a mesh like that they call "gravel tidy" I have never seen any before in person. But have heard of it mentioned several times. Maybe you can look into it.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

the screen mesh is a good idea. The plants will root themselves into it so pulling plants will be a pain, but the gravel underneath should stay put. Another thing is, you'd need to make your flourite deep enough to accommodate the depth required to bury the plants. You would still need enough flourite to do that.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have heard of gravel tidy in books printed in the UK. 
Around here (USA) I can think of a couple of products that would do this. One is a plastic craft mesh. I know Wal Mart caries it, and craft stores like Michaels. I would also look in fabric stores. They may even make it in black, which would be OK to put right up next to the edge of the tank, and not show like the white would. I have used the white in several tanks, and many people have used it, and it is aquarium safe. 

The other item is harder to find, but is true stainless steel mesh. Not the galvanized hardware mesh (very commonly available), stainless steel usually has to be special ordered, but is available. You would need a very fine mesh to separate Flourite and keep it on top. Maybe 1/8"? 

Weed mat would do the job of separating the substrates, but is flexible. When you pull up any plant with roots into it you will destroy its location.


----------

